# Please help me choose an LED light



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm planning on starting a small planted tank that will house some shrimp and a small school of nano fish. I was thinking starting off with low to medium tech. Would prefer not to have CO2 to start with, but would consider later on down the road.

I've just placed an order with Angelfins for an ADA 60-P rimless tank. This tank is 24" long x 12" deep x 14" high.

I only want to spend around $200, less if possible.

So far, I thought about the Finnex 24/7 SE, but I can't find a 24" on amazon.com that will ship to Canada. I like the fact that it has a light cycle timer.

Reading through the forums, I came across a Hinterfeld light. It's a 1 - 3 week delivery, but the light is only $116CAD. It sounded like the quality was good, but I am not really sure. Here is the link: http://www.hinterfeld.com/new-chihiros-rgb-series-aquatic-aquarium-colorful-led-lamp-25-50w-light-30-60cm/

The ADA Aquasky's too expensive

I'd like the light to be raised from the tank if possible, either from longer rails or a hanging kit.

If someone has an idea for something that would fit my budget and meet my lighting requirements, I'd appreciate it. Something I can receive within a week would be nice as my tank should be here by Thursday.

Thanks,


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I found this "Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus - 24-36" 18 Watts" on a Canadian store that is $70 cheaper than BigAls.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17719299.html

Will this be bright enough for a medium tech tank? I prefer the fact that I can raise the Hinterfeld from the tank, whereas this light seems to sit right at the surface.

There is also a pro version which seems to be brighter "Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus PRO - 24-36" 30 Watts" that is $44 cheaper than BigAls, but still a little over my preferred budget. http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17729313.html


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I always hear good things about the Chihiros but I don't know anyone that is actually using it, take one for the team and get one either the A plus or the RBG and post your results from the initial flooding then a pic once a month.


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

Like you, I'm in the process of piecing together my setup. Unlike you, it's taking me ages.  I find I'm changing my mind a dozen times a day.

Someone who is more experienced can and will certainly chime in, but I'll share some of what I've found thus far in my searching.

First off, aside from tanks and fish, almost everything seems to be more expensive at Big Al's. They do price matching, but I'm more a believer in supporting the business that has the lower price to begin with.

The Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 is the LED light I see most recommended on blogs and vlogs. They have a very good warranty and are 100% waterproof. You can literally drop it in your tank without worry. They have the 24" on Amazon for $198 I believe. But you may find it cheaper elsewhere online.

I've no experience with that Hinterland site you noted, in fact it's one I've not even found in my searching so far. But it's always been my rule of thumb to be very wary of sites that have very poor grammar. I noticed multiple typos and misspellings and phrasings that just are wrong. Another thing Cory from Aquarium Co-op mentioned in a recent video that I'd not even thought about but makes sense is, a lot of these cheaper made lights are not UL (or CSA) certified, meaning, if it causes a problem in your home, it's very likely your insurance won't cover you.

Anyway, good luck! Hopefully I'll get my butt in gear and make some decisions and purchases.


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

Aquariumdepot.ca in Scarborough sells Current USA lights and many other products. Their prices are lower than Big Al's. Like Angelfins they are mainly focused on online orders and only open to the public by special appointment during the week and set hours during the weekend.

I'm using the Current Satellite (non plus version) on my 60P and find it gives off enough light for what I need it for (shrimp and moss only). The light does sit very low on the tank but at least most of the light goes into the tank rather than get dispersed out in the open where it can get distracting (I have my tank in the home theater room). This is why I moved my 30C with an Aquasky light out of the room and into the kitchen.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I made a decision...

I was really close to buying the Hinterfeld, but in the end I bought the Current USA Satellite Plus PRO. This light should be brighter than the non-Pro as it is 30W vs 18W.

What made my mind up for me was the fact that the fixture was compatible with the Current USA Orbit mounting bracket. This combo will give me the clean minimalist appearance I am looking for. Bought it from Aquariumdepot as it was a bit cheaper than the pond store I found.


----------

